

ISPs Are Throttling Encryption, Breaking Net Neutrality - doctorshady
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20141012/06344928801/revealed-isps-already-violating-net-neutrality-to-block-encryption-make-everyone-less-safe-online.shtml

======
ddalex
If true, this is horrible -

First thing, find a VPN provider you can trust, and jump on it.

